# level pad on slope for play yard



## ryanman95 (Feb 27, 2013)

Getting ready to construct a pad on a slope for a swingset. I need some tips to make sure this thing will last.

I am building on a slope that drops 1 foot in elevation every 30 feet. I plan to use 4x4 PT to build a short 2 ft wall on the low end and have it level till it meets the high end oof the slope. I am planning gaps for drainage and backfill, then topped with 4" of rubber mulch. 

Anything missing?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Put down a heavy weight filter/landscape fabric between mulch & finish grade.:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Backfill the wall with gravel or #57 stone.

And if you are set on using timbers, I'd go with 6x6 treated. It will be a more stable wall and nice to sit on.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I was thinking 6x6's, too. Or stone. No rot, no worries.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

D9


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You might actually want to post this at the DIY sister site.

Andy.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

rino1494 said:


> D9



:laughing: might as wel rent a pc 1000 while your at it
:no:


----------



## ryanman95 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well here's the finished product. Minus a little cleanup
I'm not 100% thrilled. It's not big enough. Which I knew building it unfortunately. But because of budget constraints, I had to limit the size of the pad and the size of the timber (4x4). But at the end of the day, I got it built and it cost the homeowner less than $2400 total.


----------



## ryanman95 (Feb 27, 2013)

[Wrong link]


----------



## ryanman95 (Feb 27, 2013)

HERE is the finished product:
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/887184_582716685074298_1058497797_o.jpg


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like you did a good job.

Andy.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

looks like its leaning to the right. 


ML


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks like the yard drops off in the back. Why didn't the HO want to slide it up closer where it is flatter. Not you have a drop off in the back. Nice job btw.


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd hate to be on the slide:whistling


----------

